# OpenGL problems

## Caffeine

Hi All,

   I'm having problems with opengl on my system. I'm constantly needing to run 

```
opengl-update nvidia
```

due to errors like this:

```
 $ amarok

[amaroK loader] connecting to /home/dkam/.kde/socket-espresso.kicks-ass.net/amarok.loader_socket

[amaroK loader] amaroK not running. Trying to start it..

amarokapp: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1: undefined symbol: glBlendEquationSeparateNVX

```

Things will work fine for a while, then I'll need to run it again. Anyone else having this issue?

[EDIT]

When I want to run something like xine or mplayer, then I need to run

```
opengl-update xorg-x11
```

Otherwise I get other errors such as:

```
$ xine

This is xine (X11 gui) - a free video player v0.99.2cvs.

(c) 2000-2004 The xine Team.

Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/generic/dl-tls.c: 72: _dl_next_tls_modid: Assertion `result <= _rtld_local._dl_tls_max_dtv_idx' failed! 
```

----------

## genstef

Maybe you could try rebuilding with the latest Xorg and nvidia drivers, to see if the issues are still there.

----------

## Caffeine

Doesn't seem to help. I've the latest xorg  (6.8.0-r3) and nvidia-kernel (1.0.6629). 

And now this problem is showing up again: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=251537

----------

## genstef

I dont know then, please file a bug for it on https://bugs.gentoo.org

----------

## shredz

 *Caffeine wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Otherwise I get other errors such as:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Have this too, I think after upgrading to xorg 6.8.0-r3. I came to the following:

```
LD_DEBUG=libs xine

... (lots of libs getting used) ...

      4166:     calling fini: /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.0.0/xineplug_vo_out_xv.so

      4166:

      4166:     find library=libGL.so.1; searching

      4166:      search path=/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/tls/i686:/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/tls:/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/i686:/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib     (RUNPATH from file /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.0.0/xineplug_vo_out_opengl.so)

      4166:       trying file=/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/tls/i686/libGL.so.1

      4166:       trying file=/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/tls/libGL.so.1

      4166:       trying file=/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/i686/libGL.so.1

      4166:       trying file=/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1

      4166:

      4166:     find library=libGLU.so.1; searching

      4166:      search path=/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/tls:/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib          (RUNPATH from file /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.0.0/xineplug_vo_out_opengl.so)

      4166:       trying file=/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/tls/libGLU.so.1

      4166:       trying file=/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLU.so.1

      4166:      search cache=/etc/ld.so.cache

      4166:       trying file=/usr/lib/libGLU.so.1

      4166:

      4166:     find library=libGLcore.so.1; searching

      4166:      search cache=/etc/ld.so.cache

      4166:       trying file=/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so.1

      4166:

      4166:     find library=libnvidia-tls.so.1; searching

      4166:      search cache=/etc/ld.so.cache

      4166:       trying file=/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/tls/libnvidia-tls.so.1

      4166:

Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/generic/dl-tls.c: 72: _dl_next_tls_modid: Assertion `result <= _rtld_local._dl_tls_max_dtv_idx' failed!
```

Definetly seems like an nvidia problem of some sort to me.

I'm using 2.6.8-gentoo-r8 sources here and nvidia 1.0.6111 drivers (r3 for kernel)

----------

## Caffeine

This looks like it could be related.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=67708

----------

## shredz

 *Caffeine wrote:*   

> This looks like it could be related.
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=67708

 

ldconfig doesn't bork openGL here cause quake3 en co still work fine

----------

